# iPhone SPL meter, instead of Radioshack?



## studiocat (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Have you tried using an iPhone with an SPL meter application to calibrate REW? Will it work?

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What do you mean, "Will it work?" Will it take SPL readings? Probably so. Will it work as the measuring mic for REW? Not unless it has a line output and a you have a calibration file for it...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Would it's mic have an even enough response at the lower frequencies for use balancing the sub level with the other speakers?


----------



## studiocat (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey,

Sorry I should have been more specific.

I have a behringer measurement mic, so I'm wondering what the easiest/cheapest way is to get the SPL measurements. I'd rather not go out and buy a dedicated SPL meter just to take one calibration measurement and then collect dust!

Theoretically I could take the measurements in the room without calibrating the SPL level, no?

Cheers
Adam


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Theoretically I could take the measurements in the room without calibrating the SPL level, no?


Yes, correct. In this case, any cheap SPL meter without a cal file will be fine, since it's a one-time, hand held, rough setting..

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Okay, I get it now. :T No reason I can think of why it won't work. Even if it's accurate, but it shouldn't be a big deal. Just run the Set Levels routine as normal, and set it to 75 dB as usual. Be sure and run Check Levels before taking the measurement. If it shows too low, or clipping, just re-run the Set Levels routine and re-adjust for 73 dB, 77 dB or whatever.

[Edit - it looks like brucek beat me to the "Reply" button.  ]

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## studiocat (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Wayne.

Now if only I get get the rest to work! I will post those problems on a different thread.

Cheers
Adam


----------

